# 1940 Huffman/Dayton



## Balloonoob (Sep 16, 2019)

https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/d/vail-1940-huffman-dayton-tank-and/6970362617.html.  "anyone can collect schwinns" lol.                  
   1940 Huffman/Dayton w/tank and springer - $2000(Vail). 
bicycle frame material: steel 
bicycle type: cruiser 
brake type: coaster 
condition: excellent 
frame size: Cruiser 
handlebar type: cruiser 
make / manufacturer: Dayton 
model name / number: Huffman 
suspension: suspension fork (hardtail) 
wheel size: 26 in 

1940 Huffman frame w/new paint and hand pinstripes to original colors.
Huffman chrome springer. Huffman 5 gill long tank.
Original seat, Person's pedals, rear carrier.
Early 40s Dayton girls bike for parts. 
2 sets of original wheel and tires. Big Bars, mens and womens cranks.
3 sets of fenders. Really nice collection.
I've been working on this for years. Collecting Dayton and Huffman parts but I have medical bills and will have to let it go.
My price is firm as it is a fraction of the money and time spent to get to this point.
I will add more photos.
Anyone can collect Schwinn's. If you're looking for a vintage American cruiser you know these are hard to find. 
Thank you and God bless.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 16, 2019)

I think it’s way overpriced. Also I don’t see any fender pics and there 3 sets of fenders supposedly. My opinion of course.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 17, 2019)

Isn`t that tank for 1941 or later Huffmans?-------Cowboy


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 16, 2019)

Not mine. Price drop to 1500.... Looks like some fenders and even a girl's frame comes with it. But if the tank really is wrong that's a big problemo. Hopefully dude has some fresh paint leftover.  still overpriced? Any local jumpers? https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/d/vail-1940-huffman-bicycle-vintage/7018880400.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Looks like a mix of '40 and '41 stuff. Post has been deleted off CL. V/r Shawn


----------



## tryder (Nov 16, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Not mine. Price drop to 1500.... Looks like some fenders and even a girl's frame comes with it. But if the tank really is wrong that's a big problemo. Hopefully dude has some fresh paint leftover.  still overpriced? Any local jumpers? https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/d/vail-1940-huffman-bicycle-vintage/7018880400.html



Thinking the springer shown is 1941 and later.  I have been to Vail.  Asking price reflects location.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 24, 2021)

Down to 1000 now... https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/d/vail-1940-huffman-bicycle-vintage/7263831304.html


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 24, 2021)

Fork !


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 24, 2021)

Copy/paste for archives...
1940 Huffman Men's Bicycle. The frame has been beautifully restored to original color with hand pin striping.
Long gill tank, Huffman springer front end, Person's spring seat, rear carrier, big beach bars, original locomotive chainguard, chrome male and female skiptooth chain rings, Person's pedals, all the original and era correct parts.
Old collectable fenders both peaked and round (maybe 3 sets).
Huffman parts girls frame has stem for the bike and Huffman Bicycle badge.
Extra wheels and pedals, bearings and other stuff I've been collecting for years.
Bike is not built. The top photo shows it's current state. Price is firm as all these parts are worth more than the asking price. No time to finish as health issues have taken priority. Thank you


----------

